# what are rates/council tax bands in spain?



## paul44

I know this is a vague question but just curious on what i could expect to pay yearly on a property? guess its the same as the uk depending where you live ? how much the property is worth ect but i would just like to get a feel for it
so any idea's would be great

Actually out here in Ireland we don't pay rates/council tax well not yet but that's a small; comfort everything else is sky high!!!!!!!!

cheers
paul


----------



## XTreme

paul44 said:


> guess its the same as the uk depending where you live ?


120 euros a year for me.....but I live in a gypsy ghetto!


----------



## Tallulah

"Contribucion" is generally based on the value of the property - however, we pay at least twice more than a similar square footage houses locally here, or even three times more. The reason for this is that what our's was registered at in "Catastro" was very different to older properties mentioned above and so the "Catastro" (a bit like UK's rateable value) has far lower values for those properties. Added to that fact, you have the owners of days gone by undervaluing their property when they registered, thus paying less rates. Things have become more formal now, so you can't just register a brand new 500k villa for 100k, say. Ironically, those that are paying very little on a property worth quite a bit will rue the day a motorway goes through it and they realise that expropriation can be difficult to navigate value-wise, when you've been paying for a supposedly worth one fifth of actual value property.

Currently as I said, we pay two or three times more of properties of similar sizes and even so, it's around 10% of what we used to pay in the UK - which has probably gone up by now anyway. 

As a rough guide, if you budget, say 500euros, per year, you'll find less in some places and probably a bit more in others - again, depending on property and location. I'm sure you'll be pleasantly surprised anyway as the massive water bills (water in) and drainage bills (water out) are also much cheaper and in some areas - Galicia for example - incredibly cheap at, in our case, with washing machine going non-stop with three kids, around 35euros per quarter.
Tallulah.x


----------



## jojo

I dont know how it works, but I live a fairly small, but beautifully put together 4 bed, 3 bath villa on 800m with pool and my council tax is 7€ a month and then 200€ a year for the IBI!! If that isnt amazing enough, its included in the rent, so I dont have to pay it!!!! LOL

My house in the UK is 190 pound a month AAAGGGGHHH!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## paul44

all sounds pretty good are there any other yearly taxes to worry about I have noticed some called wealth tax???????


----------



## Xose

paul44 said:


> all sounds pretty good are there any other yearly taxes to worry about I have noticed some called wealth tax???????


Wealth tax has been abolished. Used to be pennies in any case, unless you were a gzillionaire.


----------



## Stravinsky

Xose said:


> Wealth tax has been abolished. Used to be pennies in any case, unless you were a gzillionaire.


Not wishing to be pedantic, but Wealth Tax hasn't been abolished. The rate has been set to zero, which basically means it can be reinstated should a change of government decide its a good idea


----------



## Xose

Stravinsky said:


> Not wishing to be pedantic, but Wealth Tax hasn't been abolished. The rate has been set to zero, which basically means it can be reinstated should a change of government decide its a good idea


OK, so PADRE is wrong, it hasn't "in effect been removed" with no further need to declare. The last point being key.


----------



## Stravinsky

Xose said:


> OK, so PADRE is wrong, it hasn't "in effect been removed" with no further need to declare. The last point being key.


I wasn't disagreeing with the fact that there is no need to declare (although you still have to declare last years)  . All I was saying is that it can be re introduced at any time they feel they want to.


----------



## Xose

Stravinsky said:


> I wasn't disagreeing with the fact that there is no need to declare (although you still have to declare last years)  . All I was saying is that it can be re introduced at any time they feel they want to.


Perhaps the best thing is for people to make up their own mind for the 2008 IRPF then. This from the horse's mouth - the Agencia Tributaria says:

......a partir de 1 de enero de 2008 se suprime el gravamen del Impuesto sobre el Patrimonio tanto para residentes como para no residentes así como las obligaciones tributarias derivadas del mismo....

I will read this as meaning that from 1st Jan 2008 (Start of fiscal year), that particular Tax and all obligations relating to it are history. 

Sure, they can bring it back, (what can't they bring back? - cheap fuel and **** perhaps ) but the above doesn't sound like zero rated which, like zero rated VAT, does have to be accounted. I do however take on board the fact that they use the term Surpressed as opposed to abolished. I guess they are being a bit clever with that then, but having to declare 2008 appears to not be the case.


----------



## Stravinsky

Xose said:


> Perhaps the best thing is for people to make up their own mind for the 2008 IRPF then. This from the horse's mouth - the Agencia Tributaria says:
> 
> ......a partir de 1 de enero de 2008 se suprime el gravamen del Impuesto sobre el Patrimonio tanto para residentes como para no residentes así como las obligaciones tributarias derivadas del mismo....
> 
> I will read this as meaning that from 1st Jan 2008 (Start of fiscal year), that particular Tax and all obligations relating to it are history.
> 
> Sure, they can bring it back, (what can't they bring back? - cheap fuel and **** perhaps ) but the above doesn't sound like zero rated which, like zero rated VAT, does have to be accounted. I do however take on board the fact that they use the term Surpressed as opposed to abolished. I guess they are being a bit clever with that then, but having to declare 2008 appears to not be the case.


<sigh>
There you have it then ....... supressed 
The law relating to Wealth Tax has not been repealed, removed, abolished, however you want to put it. It still exists. Luckily it doesnt apply to me, but both my gestor and abogada tell me that you still have to make a declaration at the moment, so who knows 

Getting back to the subject we pay just over €400 a year for a villa and pool, daily rubbish removal. We just had a one off charge from the town hall of €70 to build some post boxes down the bottom of the road so we get a daily delivery now instead of weekly


----------

